# Motaguense timeline shots



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

After seeing elTwitchos shots of his GT, I figured I'd thow these up as a timeline. I posted a similar post on wu-water wu-wolves recently with the dates a little f'ed up. 
Ignore the dates on the actual pics, the dates I'm posting are the real deal.
This is when I first got them around 9/11/04









These are them on about 10/03/04 









The final two are from 12/14/04


















The largest is about 3.5" the smallest about 2.75" in about 4 months.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good tuff.
Im working the similar thing, inspired by none other that shaggy longhaird hippy, Twitch :rasp:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i like these time line post, it really cool seein the changes a fish goes through in such a short time


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

Great shots Bawb2u.

I get alot of satisfaction out of growing tiny fish into mature, healthy adults.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

awww. I agree with BS, its fun to see them grow.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Cool. I love time-line posts too.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

they look good


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Nice, theyre beautys


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's extremely, extremely rewarding to know that I've given people some motivation/inspiration for sharing pictures. Thanks alot guys

Fish looks great too, it's cool to have a 3.5 inch fish you think is "huge" only because you got it when it was smaller than your thumbnail


----------

